# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Mesazhi i Pashkes nga Pastor Akil Pano

## albani1

Sot ne oren 21:00 Pastor Akil Pano eshte i ftuar ne emisionin zone e lire te Arjan Canit tek Vizion plus. Ai do te flase ne lidhje me mesazhin e pashkes. DUke qene se edhe Pashka eshte pas dy ditesh eshte mire qe te degjojme se cfare kuptimi ka kjo feste. Shpesh mendohet per pashket si nje feste ku hame veze te kuqe ose ku hame kulec dhe pime vere. Por keto jane thjesht gjera festive por mesazhi i pashkes eshte me i thelle se kaq. 
Per kete ju ftoj qe te ndiqni ne oren 21:00 sot ne vizion plus PAstor Akil Pano duke folur ne lidhje me mesazhin e pashkes.
Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne fakt per evangjelistet Pashka, si feste ne nje dite te caktuar per cdo vit, nuk ka kuptim, duke u nisur nga logjika evangjeliste se ne Dhiate te Re nuk shohim qe kishat te kene festuar nje dite te ketille. Aq me teper, qe tek evangjelistet mungon koncepti i kohes liturgjike, sic deshmohet ne DHV dhe sic e trashegon kisha katolike e ortodokse, te nje cikli vjetor, gjate te cilit ri-perjetohen ngjarje te ndryshme biblike e kishtare.

Keshtu qe prezenca e nje pastori ne nje emsion, ne te cilin pyetjet qe behen jane per kishen katolike a ortodokse, jo vetem qe e ben te pamundur dhenien e pergjigjeve te duhura, por madje e kthen emsionin ne 1. deshmi evangjelike per Krishtin, nga ana e pastorit. 2. ne ambientin qe fillon e tallet - nderkohe qe 3. pashka, si feste kishtare, mbetet pa pergjigje.


Pastaj, Artur Zheji ben nje sfide ne lidhje me ate se ungjijt e DHR nuk jane shkruar ne greqisht, por aramaisht (pyetje qe si falen, duke qene bir i Petro Zhejit), me idene se jane shkruar nga apostojt qe ishin hebrej. Pergjigje nuk jepet, kur ne fakt shumica e letrave te DHR u drejtohen komuniteteve greqishtfolese neper perandori (Korintasit, Selanikasit, Zbulesa etj etj), kur dihet qe nga ungjijte vetem ai i Mateut i drejtohet judejve edhe besohet te jete shkruar fillimisht ne aramaisht e me pas u perkthye ne greqisht, ndersa te tjeret jane shkruar drejtpersedrejti ne greqisht (kete, qe jane shkruar ne greqisht nga jo greke, e verteton edhe cilesia e greqishtes ne to).


Do kellqe te dalesh ne TV!

----------


## Explorer

Akil Pano kishte perla gjygymat dhe ujrat per te na bekuar.
Idolizem dhe Mashtrim i persosur.
Faleminderimi Zotit te madheruar qe jam Musliman.
Amin !

----------


## toni77_toni

> Sot ne oren 21:00 Pastor Akil Pano eshte i ftuar ne emisionin zone e lire te Arjan Canit tek Vizion plus. Ai do te flase ne lidhje me mesazhin e pashkes.* DUke qene se edhe Pashka eshte pas dy ditesh eshte mire qe te degjojme se cfare kuptimi ka kjo feste. Shpesh mendohet per pashket si nje feste ku hame veze te kuqe ose ku hame kulec dhe pime vere. Por keto jane thjesht gjera festive por mesazhi i pashkes eshte me i thelle se kaq.* 
> Per kete ju ftoj qe te ndiqni ne oren 21:00 sot ne vizion plus PAstor Akil Pano duke folur ne lidhje me mesazhin e pashkes.
> Zoti ju bekofte.


Mëse 20 shekuj Kisha e Krishtit - ortodokse-katolike deshmon per Pashken, per Ngjalljen e Krishtit dhe rendesinë e Pashkëve. Kjo qe thua muk eshte e vertetë  dhe asnjëher bota nuk ka mbetur pa u informuar mbi rendesinë dhe Historinë e Pashkëve pavarësisht se edhe buken e pambrume "kulec"  dhe veren do ta perdorim sepse kujtojmë Darken e Shenjt dhe kemi urdher nga Krishti ku asnjëher nuk do ti ikim as pranisë reale të Krishtit në Eukaristi duke kujtuar Darken e mbrame te Zotit me apostuj. 

Ai far pastori baft hajr dhe Zoti ia shperbleftë mundin e tij, secili ka lirinë të flas apo edhe ta deshmoj Pashken e Krishtit ashtu si ai beson por "jo ne mungesë të informacionit mbi rendesinë e Pashkëve" sepse Kisha gjatë shekujve, çdoher ishte zgjuar në lutje dhe uratë, sakrificë dhe martirizim tash mese 20 shekuj, Kisha kurr nuk ka pushuar duke shpallur Pashkë  dhe Ringjalljen e Zotit pavarsisht se edhe vezet do te jenë prezent. sigurisht sepse simbolizojnë diçka dhe Kisha i ruan ato simbole, Kisha ashtu i ka ruajtur te gjitha dhe kemi pergjegjsi sepse realisht jemi ata qe Krishti na la trashigiminë dhe, kemi Histori te Shelbimimit dhe traditë shekullore. Nuk u kemi faj atyre qe kan deshtuar apo atyre qe ia kan nisur neser dhe nuk kan as traditë as Histori dhe tash....

----------


## Seminarist

> Akil Pano kishte perla gjygymat dhe ujrat per te na bekuar.
> Idolizem dhe Mashtrim i persosur.
> Faleminderimi Zotit te madheruar qe jam Musliman.
> Amin !


Po me pra! Ti falju atij gurit misterioz te Mekes (qe eshte koka e Aferdites)!

Flm zotit qe je musliman..

----------


## Seminarist

Problemi me rastin e pastorit eshte se, duke qene patjeter i lire te shprehet per ate qe beson, ai duhet te kete ndershmerine te mos flase ne emer te kishes katolike apo ortodokse, duke vene ne dukje se eshte evangjelist dhe jo ortodoks apo katolik.
Ose, nqs guxon e jep pergjigje, te thote se ky eshte thjeshte mendimi i tij.

----------


## Explorer

> Po me pra! Ti falju atij gurit misterioz te Mekes (qe eshte koka e Aferdites)!
> 
> Flm zotit qe je musliman..


Gabim, shume gabim je !

Asnje musliman nuk i falet gurit ose drurut.
Muslimani i falet vetemse nje Zoti, e Ai eshte All-llahu xh.sh

Faleminderimi All-llahut qe jemi Muslimane !

----------


## Seminarist

Po nuk e ke tek Hadithet qe Abu Bekri deshmon se po te mos kishte pa Muhamedin te PUTHTE gurin (misterioz), nuk do pranonte ta puthte KURRSESI ate?

----------


## Explorer

> Po nuk e ke tek Hadithet qe Abu Bekri deshmon se po te mos kishte pa Muhamedin te PUTHTE gurin (misterioz), nuk do pranonte ta puthte KURRSESI ate?


Nga dituria e manger ( gjysmake ) qe ke , po kalon prej gabimit ne gabim.
Po te kishe lexuar dhe mesuar fene Islame ashtu sic eshte e shkruar e mesuar, atehere do te kaloje ne nje stad me te larte te persosmerise shpirterore.

PS: Nese mbahesh i mencur, atehere citoje hadithin ashtu sic duhet.

----------


## Seminarist

> Nga dituria e manger ( gjysmake ) qe ke , po kalon prej gabimit ne gabim.
> 
> PS: Nese mbahesh i mencur, atehere citoje hadithin ashtu sic duhet.


Po mos a beni tashti si kripto te mencur! A e di ti se cfare eshte citimi? Qe te kem pretenduar se po citoj, do duhej te hapja thonjeza dhe shkrimin brenda tyre te pretendoja se po e jap fjale per fjale sic eshte ne origjinal.
Ku e kam pretenduar se po citoj? Atehere, pse me kerkon dicka qe skisha mare persiper ta bej?

Te dhashe shkurtimisht me fjalet e mia kuptimin e nje hadithi ne te cilin shihet qarte NDERIMI (i verber) qe i beni ju MATERIES/krijeses (madje nje idhulli, sepse thuhet se ai gur misterioz eshte koke e Aferdites).

----------


## Peniel

> Ne fakt per evangjelistet Pashka, si feste ne nje dite te caktuar per cdo vit, nuk ka kuptim, duke u nisur nga logjika evangjeliste se ne Dhiate te Re nuk shohim qe kishat te kene festuar nje dite te ketille. Aq me teper, qe tek evangjelistet mungon koncepti i kohes liturgjike, sic deshmohet ne DHV dhe sic e trashegon kisha katolike e ortodokse, te nje cikli vjetor, gjate te cilit ri-perjetohen ngjarje te ndryshme biblike e kishtare.
> 
> Keshtu qe prezenca e nje pastori ne nje emsion, ne te cilin pyetjet qe behen jane per kishen katolike a ortodokse, jo vetem qe e ben te pamundur dhenien e pergjigjeve te duhura, por madje e kthen emsionin ne 1. deshmi evangjelike per Krishtin, nga ana e pastorit. 2. ne ambientin qe fillon e tallet - nderkohe qe 3. pashka, si feste kishtare, mbetet pa pergjigje.
> 
> 
> Pastaj, Artur Zheji ben nje sfide ne lidhje me ate se ungjijt e DHR nuk jane shkruar ne greqisht, por aramaisht (pyetje qe si falen, duke qene bir i Petro Zhejit), me idene se jane shkruar nga apostojt qe ishin hebrej. Pergjigje nuk jepet, kur ne fakt shumica e letrave te DHR u drejtohen komuniteteve greqishtfolese neper perandori (Korintasit, Selanikasit, Zbulesa etj etj), kur dihet qe nga ungjijte vetem ai i Mateut i drejtohet judejve edhe besohet te jete shkruar fillimisht ne aramaisht e me pas u perkthye ne greqisht, ndersa te tjeret jane shkruar drejtpersedrejti ne greqisht (kete, qe jane shkruar ne greqisht nga jo greke, e verteton edhe cilesia e greqishtes ne to).
> 
> 
> Do kellqe te dalesh ne TV!



Ti or çun në një vend e xhiron kasetën. Pastori i thirrur në emision sqaroi tamam se çfarë kuptimi ka Pashka me fakte biblike. Çfarë prisje ti, të thërrisnin ndonjë prift të bënte liturgji? Këtë bëni ju ortodoksët dhe 90% e besimtarëve ortodoksë nuk e kanë idenë pse festohet Pashka dhe çfarë kuptimi ka. Në vend të thuash lavdi Zotit që u sqarua në mënyrën më të mirë shkaku i festimit të Pashkës, fillon edhe flet fjalë në erë dhe përpiqesh të justifikosh të pajustifikuarat.






> Problemi me rastin e pastorit eshte se, duke qene patjeter i lire te shprehet per ate qe beson, ai duhet te kete ndershmerine te mos flase ne emer te kishes katolike apo ortodokse, duke vene ne dukje se eshte evangjelist dhe jo ortodoks apo katolik.
> Ose, nqs guxon e jep pergjigje, te thote se ky eshte thjeshte mendimi i tij.



Po pse çfarë është kisha katolike dhe ajo ortodokse që pastori duhej ti shmangej identifikimit si pjestar i tyre apo të fliste në emër të tyre? Kishat më të shenjta apo ndjekësit besnikë të Krishtit? Asnjëra dhe as tjetra. Budallallëk më të madh nuk kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë. Kishat ungjillore asnjëherë nuk identifikohen si pjesë e kishës ortodokse dhe katolike. Që ta bëjnë këtë gjë do të thotë të jenë katandisur në nivelin e tyre gjë që rrallë ndodh. Edhe kisha ungjillore më e dobët dhe më e keqe frymore, nuk mund të krahasohet me kishat tuaja.

----------


## Explorer

> Po mos a beni tashti si kripto te mencur! A e di ti se cfare eshte citimi? Qe te kem pretenduar se po citoj, do duhej te hapja thonjeza dhe shkrimin brenda tyre te pretendoja se po e jap fjale per fjale sic eshte ne origjinal.
> Ku e kam pretenduar se po citoj? Atehere, pse me kerkon dicka qe skisha mare persiper ta bej?
> 
> Te dhashe shkurtimisht me fjalet e mia kuptimin e nje hadithi ne te cilin shihet qarte NDERIMI (i verber) qe i beni ju MATERIES/krijeses (madje nje idhulli, sepse thuhet se ai gur misterioz eshte koke e Aferdites).


Hehehehe...epo te thashe qe ne fillim qe je i manget ne dituri...feja Islame nuk mund te spjegohet me hamendje si ne krishterizem.
 Islami ka burimet e veta: 
1. Kur'ani famelarte
2. Hadithet 
3. Konsenzusi i dijetareve Islam.
Thenia tende se Muslimanet e adhurojne gurin e zi ose drurin e bardhe e s'di cka, nuk mundet ti gjejsh ne asnje nga keta burimet e lartepermendura.
 Me qesharak behesh kur thua "koka e aferdites"...hahahaha ...per portokalli je shumme i mire...humor i pa pare...shpikes i shekullit...bravo !

----------


## Seminarist

Explorer, Krishti u ngjall! Vertet u ngjall.

Meqe ke derro humori ose po deshe humor derri, haram, po te kulturoj ne lidhje me puthjen e gurit te ZI

http://www.answering-ansar.org/answe...m/en/chap8.php


(jam i sigurte, qe ne rruge ne luften e Allahut duhet te beje pjese edhe njohja e anglishtes..)

----------


## mesia4ever

A mund ta shohim kete video ne Internet diku, a dini nje link?

Ju pershendes

----------


## Gregu

> Ne fakt per evangjelistet Pashka, si feste ne nje dite te caktuar per cdo vit, nuk ka kuptim, duke u nisur nga logjika evangjeliste se ne Dhiate te Re nuk shohim qe kishat te kene festuar nje dite te ketille. Aq me teper, qe tek evangjelistet mungon koncepti i kohes liturgjike, sic deshmohet ne DHV dhe sic e trashegon kisha katolike e ortodokse, te nje cikli vjetor, gjate te cilit ri-perjetohen ngjarje te ndryshme biblike e kishtare.
> 
> Keshtu qe prezenca e nje pastori ne nje emsion, ne te cilin pyetjet qe behen jane per kishen katolike a ortodokse, jo vetem qe e ben te pamundur dhenien e pergjigjeve te duhura, por madje e kthen emsionin ne 1. deshmi evangjelike per Krishtin, nga ana e pastorit. 2. ne ambientin qe fillon e tallet - nderkohe qe 3. pashka, si feste kishtare, mbetet pa pergjigje.
> 
> 
> Pastaj, Artur Zheji ben nje sfide ne lidhje me ate se ungjijt e DHR nuk jane shkruar ne greqisht, por aramaisht (pyetje qe si falen, duke qene bir i Petro Zhejit), me idene se jane shkruar nga apostojt qe ishin hebrej. Pergjigje nuk jepet, kur ne fakt shumica e letrave te DHR u drejtohen komuniteteve greqishtfolese neper perandori (Korintasit, Selanikasit, Zbulesa etj etj), kur dihet qe nga ungjijte vetem ai i Mateut i drejtohet judejve edhe besohet te jete shkruar fillimisht ne aramaisht e me pas u perkthye ne greqisht, ndersa te tjeret jane shkruar drejtpersedrejti ne greqisht (kete, qe jane shkruar ne greqisht nga jo greke, e verteton edhe cilesia e greqishtes ne to).
> 
> 
> Do kellqe te dalesh ne TV!



I ligu nuk ka "pamje" tjeter nga ky qe shkruan keto fundrrina WC!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ne fakt per evangjelistet Pashka, si feste ne nje dite te caktuar per cdo vit, nuk ka kuptim, duke u nisur nga logjika evangjeliste se ne Dhiate te Re nuk shohim qe kishat te kene festuar nje dite te ketille. Aq me teper, qe tek evangjelistet mungon koncepti i kohes liturgjike, sic deshmohet ne DHV dhe sic e trashegon kisha katolike e ortodokse, te nje cikli vjetor, gjate te cilit ri-perjetohen ngjarje te ndryshme biblike e kishtare.
> 
> Keshtu qe prezenca e nje pastori ne nje emsion, ne te cilin pyetjet qe behen jane per kishen katolike a ortodokse, jo vetem qe e ben te pamundur dhenien e pergjigjeve te duhura, por madje e kthen emsionin ne 1. deshmi evangjelike per Krishtin, nga ana e pastorit. 2. ne ambientin qe fillon e tallet - nderkohe qe 3. pashka, si feste kishtare, mbetet pa pergjigje.


Seminarist po ben dallime, je gabim, (thjeshte mendimi im). 

Ungjijte jane per krejt krishteret, e s'mund te thuash se ky Ungjill eshte per greket, e ky tjetri per hebrenjte krishtere etj...

Emisionin nuk e kam pare

----------


## marcus1

> Ne fakt per evangjelistet Pashka, si feste ne nje dite te caktuar per cdo vit, nuk ka kuptim, duke u nisur nga logjika evangjeliste se ne Dhiate te Re nuk shohim qe kishat te kene festuar nje dite te ketille. Aq me teper, qe tek evangjelistet mungon koncepti i kohes liturgjike, sic deshmohet ne DHV dhe sic e trashegon kisha katolike e ortodokse, te nje cikli vjetor, gjate te cilit ri-perjetohen ngjarje te ndryshme biblike e kishtare.
> 
> Keshtu qe prezenca e nje pastori ne nje emsion, ne te cilin pyetjet qe behen jane per kishen katolike a ortodokse, jo vetem qe e ben te pamundur dhenien e pergjigjeve te duhura, por madje e kthen emsionin ne 1. deshmi evangjelike per Krishtin, nga ana e pastorit. 2. ne ambientin qe fillon e tallet - nderkohe qe 3. pashka, si feste kishtare, mbetet pa pergjigje.
> 
> 
> Pastaj, Artur Zheji ben nje sfide ne lidhje me ate se ungjijt e DHR nuk jane shkruar ne greqisht, por aramaisht (pyetje qe si falen, duke qene bir i Petro Zhejit), me idene se jane shkruar nga apostojt qe ishin hebrej. Pergjigje nuk jepet, kur ne fakt shumica e letrave te DHR u drejtohen komuniteteve greqishtfolese neper perandori (Korintasit, Selanikasit, Zbulesa etj etj), kur dihet qe nga ungjijte vetem ai i Mateut i drejtohet judejve edhe besohet te jete shkruar fillimisht ne aramaisht e me pas u perkthye ne greqisht, ndersa te tjeret jane shkruar drejtpersedrejti ne greqisht (kete, qe jane shkruar ne greqisht nga jo greke, e verteton edhe cilesia e greqishtes ne to).
> 
> 
> Do kellqe te dalesh ne TV!


Pashka ime është Krishti! Dhe atë e festoj sa here që mblidhem me të shenjtët dhe e e kujtojmë. Si të festohet, si të mos festohet, aq më bën. Fitimi i vetëm që unë kam për sa i përket festës është ditët e pushimit që marr nga puna dhe gjysma e rrogës që marr tepër. E falenderoj Zotin për këtë!  :buzeqeshje:  Për sa i përket gjërave frymore, fitimet i marr në jetën time të përditshme, në varësi të gadishmërisë sime për të ndjekur Atë.

----------


## Matrix

Une akoma nuk e kam te qarte nqs besimtaret e krishtere ungjillore e festojne Pashken apo jo? Ka ndonje qe te na jape nje pergjigje te detajuar ne kete gje?

----------


## marcus1

> Une akoma nuk e kam te qarte nqs besimtaret e krishtere ungjillore e festojne Pashken apo jo? Ka ndonje qe te na jape nje pergjigje te detajuar ne kete gje?


Ungjillorët e festojnë sipas zakoneve dhe dokeve të vëndit që jetojnë. Këtu në Greqi p.sh. e festojnë bashkë me ortodoksët, ndërsa në Itali me katolikët. 

Por vetë ata nuk kanë ndonjë ceremoni të caktuar të Pashkës. Ata thjeshtë bëjnë predikimin e së Djelës dhe mesazhi atë ditë është rreth Pashkës.

----------


## Matrix

Kete "sipas zakoneve dhe dokeve" te vendit ku jetojne nuk e kuptoj. Mund ta sqarosh pak me shume?

----------

